# Ayuda software de control para fresadora cnc



## andreshell (Abr 28, 2012)

bueno 
mi problema es el siguiente quiero diseñar una fresadora CNC de 3 ejes con motores paso a paso para cada eje, la idea es hacer la programacion de un pic que controle los motores, pero aqui radica el problema quiero presentarlo como proyecto para eso necesito conseguir un software que me importe archivos DXF y me genere un codigo G bueno soy nuevo en el tema entonces no se mucho sobre este tema si alguien pudiera explicarme un poco mas sobre esto lo agradeceria mucho.

en pocas parabras quiero que por medio de un software, me envia la rutina de pasos de los motores a mi pic para realizar el diseño que tengo en archivo DXF
seria bueno que este software sea libre para no tener problemas con licencias puesto q es para un proyecto. 
he estado mirando un poco el mach3 pero no se si lo pueda presentar en el proyecto y no tengo muy claro como funciona

bueno gracias por la ayuda


----------



## renenpaz (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola

Puedes usar el Mach 3, es facil de usar, incluso crea el Codigo de fresado sobre archivos DXF.
Hay una version DEMO, que corre archivos pequeños y es free.

Hay un tutorial traducido al español, mira por el foro, TODO PIC, creo que ahi esta. Hay un video de configuracion en el Blog de Esteca55 , GOOGLEA y tendras los links. No los tengo ahora a mano.

pero si quieres algo mas sencillo puedes usar el Turbo CNC que corre sobre MS-DOS

Suerte

Sl2
Rene



El EMC es gratis, pero sobre LINUX,


----------



## miborbolla (Jun 15, 2012)

En cualquiera de los dos casos; el mach3 o el turbo CNC, requieres de una interface para puerto paralelo, ya que es ahí donde mandan los impulsos para manejar los motores paso a paso con lo que es innecesario el pic.

Yo personalmente uso el MACH3 y me funciona de maravilla, mi CNC lo ensamble con motores paso que saque de sacnners HP, que me costaron una bicoca: para los ejes x,y,z los hice basado en rieles de cajoneras y como fresa, un pequeño moto-tool de los tipo Dremel.

Yo fabrico piezas para Modelismo, ferromodelismo y tarjetas PCB modestas, pero de una calidad bastante envidiable. Asi es que mi CNC esta diseñado para un máximo de 30 cm * 30 cm.

En conclusión con lo que mas batalle fue con la mecánica de mi CNC y la calibración del mismo, la electrónica al menos a mi se me hizo de lo mas sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## julenoia (Jul 1, 2019)

hola amigos.

Me gustaría saber como conseguir un postprocesador para una fresadora de 3 ejes con software de NX.La fresadora es básica con cabezal universal.muchas gracias


----------

